# Another issue with a Cuban vendor???



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Please remove...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a lot of speculation on all the boards about that situation.
While some orders are making others are not so lucky.
I think they are the same guys that had issues on the front end a month ago.
So far, nothing like the last fiasco...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are talking about who i think you are.
Word is no matter where they move to they will be targeted. This bothers me only because they are shipping from same place as other vendors. This will draw unnecessary attention to those vendors as well!


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I was about to place a small order with the party in question. Maybe i'll pass now.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

This is scary.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Why are they targeting them in particular? anything to do with CC's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Why are they targeting them in particular? anything to do with CC's


If its who i think it is the answer is politics!
As we all know politics and bullshit rule the world lol!


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Almost ordered my first box last week, posts like this make me nervous.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

D-it I missed the original post and now have no idea what's going on. I have 1 bird in the air from a new to me source. I switched sources after another group bought out my usual vendor. I heard of too many issues going on with them now so I took a bet on this new source (from my research it seems gtg). Good luck to everyone who has birds flying right now.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you are talking about who i think you are.
> Word is no matter where they move to they will be targeted. This bothers me only because they are shipping from same place as other vendors. This will draw unnecessary attention to those vendors as well!


This is my concern as well, Tone. Would hate to see that happen....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

mata777 said:


> D-it I missed the original post and now have no idea what's going on.


I'm right there with you. I hate that we can't name sources even as a warning in situations like this. Whatever the situation is... It sounds like a crappy one!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I would really like to know who you guys are talking about. Can someone pm the name?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> I would really like to know who you guys are talking about. Can someone pm the name?


Me too. Would you believe after talking to a Botl here, I made my first order Fri night and now this?


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Being new to this aspect of the hobby, I was thrilled when my first bird got to me earlier this week So happy in fact that I turned around and got another one flying. Now I can worry some more I guess.

Seriously though, it probably comes with the territory doesn't it? The worry I mean.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

zephead61 said:


> Can someone pm the name?


Add me to that list too, please!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone please PM me as well, I hope it's not who I think it is which is to say who I think about 90% of use.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Add me to that list too, please!


Me too, me too! :ear: I need to know so I won't make a big boo-boo!!!


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

longburn said:


> Someone please PM me as well, I hope it's not who I think it is which is to say who I think about 90% of use.


I second that. Please save me from making a big mistake. :help:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, sure are a lot of reply's to a ghost thread. I have no clue what anyone is talking about so I think I am good to go for now.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

V-ret said:


> I have no clue what anyone is talking about so I think I am good to go for now.


Thats because you haven't learned the handshake well enough yet :wink:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, did you see how long that hand shake is? I'm still shocked all the older members can remember it all.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Can someone please fill me in via pm. I have 2 in the air right now from 2 different vendors.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Since the OP removed his original post, this doesn't so well.
Closing it up


----------

